
Man nearly electrocuted after falling asleep with his iPhone charging in bed - liareye
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Man-nearly-electrocuted-after-falling-asleep-with-11043441.php
======
jrnichols
t;,dr; guy has metal chain on his neck, it hits prongs on wall plug itself,
causing a shock.

it's barely even iPhone related, but hey, headlines, right?

